# Smart Flower Solar



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

http://smartflowersolar.com/

This is interesting


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I have seen this, Way more complicated than it needs to be. Why fold up at night. I am fine with tracking but all the other movement is wasted complexity and more things to break.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

One of the great things about basic solar systems is very little maintenance or things to break down. Something like this just complicates the system and adds maintenance/repair costs. Definitely not for me.

WWW


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

folding at night would make it less susceptible to damage and dirt


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Folding at night here would be better for snow.

I contacted these people over a year ago. I just received an email on pricing a few days ago. 24500.00 without shipping. 31000 to 35000.00 installed. One flower produces 3800 to 6200 kw. It has been a while since I priced a system. Seems expensive for what it produces. Any one have current pricing on systems to compare?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

painterswife said:


> One flower produces 3800 to 6200 kw.


Thats a pretty large range for rating...


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> Thats a pretty large range for rating...


Being a range I think it's KWH and not KW. That would put it at about a 1.2 to 1.5 KW system. Even if it's as high as a 2 KW system that would be $12.25 per watt or about 4 times what a normal grid tie system costs.

WWW


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

solution in search of a need?


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

A circle is the least efficient use of space possible.. a square is the most efficient use of space.

Snow and ice in northern latitudes would destroy this thing.. solar panels rarely need cleaning as rain does an excellent job. My ground mount system occupying a space 14ft x 40 feet, has no detectable residue or dirt on the panels after it rains. 

If a bird or a bat craps on those things and they fold up, the brushes are just going to get loaded with.. umm. well.. crap. 

This thing screams "high maintenance" and problems. Its a novelty for aesthetic reasons. 

Also, their website mentions cooling.. ground mount systems don't have cooling issues.. cooling is for roof mounted panels.

It looks cool, but its a piece of junk.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Folding at night here would be better for snow.


Yeah, snow can really screw things up, much to the surprise of some.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I'm always amazed at the idiots who come out of the woodwork who think they know anything about solar arrays when they don't even own one.
Usually, its the same kind of people who have no life, no job, and are probably wearing a radio frequency ankle bracelet so the cops know if they're in their home or not.

Didn't go to college? No meaningful career? Total loser? Hey, just get on the internet and pretend you know what you're taking about. People who actually know what they're talking about will laugh at you, but what difference does it make if you're hiding in your parents basement behind a keyboard.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Murby said:


> People who actually know what they're talking about will *laugh at you*


I've seen that on some other forums about solar panels and also about "hurricane survival" when someone pretends to be an "expert".

That's why it's best to stick to the truth instead of making things up as you go.


----------

